
How BioWare's Anthem Went Wrong - minimaxir
https://kotaku.com/how-biowares-anthem-went-wrong-1833731964
======
notTyler
There's so much here that it's almost impossible to decide what to comment on.
The bit about sending the best Frostbite programmers to work on FIFA is pretty
damning. EA brass is apparently as boneheaded and old-guard minded as they
say.

------
muraiki
> “I actually cannot count the amount of ‘stress casualties’ we had on Mass
> Effect: Andromeda or Anthem,” said a third former BioWare developer in an
> email. “A ‘stress casualty’ at BioWare means someone had such a mental
> breakdown from the stress they’re just gone for one to three months. Some
> come back, some don’t.”

Those poor developers... absolutely disgusting behavior by Bioware and EA
management.

------
danso
Fantastic reporting. We rarely get to see game dev under the microscope,
especially for very recent or ongoing projects.

~~~
jdreyfuss
Agreed. An insightful look into how company politics, culture, and processes
can derail a big project. Very interesting to see a post mortem in the gaming
industry.

------
rubayeet
I wish BioWare could buy back their independence from EA, like Bungie did from
Activision.

